# Pioneer AVIC-D1...can it play video from an ipod?`



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

i know it cant play DVDs unless you input it into the A/V controls, but what about from an Ipod? It will play music, but will it play video from the ipod as well?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

